# How to use witch hazel?



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

I have heard that witch hazel can be soothing after birth. But, I have no idea how to use it. Is it a lotion or a liquid? I think I heard you can pour it onto a pad and put it in the fridge. Is that right? Is witch hazel used just to soothe hemorrhoids or for soothing other parts as well. What if you have stiches in your perineum? Can you still use it?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I was given pre-moistened witch hazel pads at the hospital to take home. It's a liquid. The pads were used for itching - for hemmorhoids or for stitches. My tear repair stitches got really itchy before they dissolved. I just dabbed a pad on my labia. I think you can moisten a pad or towel or cotton ball and dab it on you.


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

I







Witch Hazel. You can buy pre-moistened pads but they tend to be pricey. Until my 3rd child I didn't even know you used witch hazel for birth related soreness, I had only heard of it being used with hemorrhoids. I buy in a bottle from the local pharmacy, very cheap, and poke a hole in the foil/plastic liner that is the tamper resistant thing under the cap when you buy such stuff, think like with rubbing alcohol or peroxide. Then I use it like a squirt bottle and either spray it onto a super soft re-usable pad/cloth and press pat as needed or for a really sore spot I have been known to just kind of squirt it on to right were it hurts so that way I am not applying any pressure. Bliss.
Hope that helped.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

My midwife showed me how to moisten sanitary pads with witch hazel and then freeze them. Right out of the freezer after a nice warm bath, they were sooooo soothing...


----------



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

Did you use cloth pads or disposables or does it matter?


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I've heard of using a frozen disposible pad inside a disposible garment like Depends - this makes sense to me. I froze pads last time, but couldn't figure out how to use them without making a giant mess!


----------



## chellebee (Oct 13, 2009)

how wet are folks soaking the pads that are going into the freezer? Just witch hazel or witch hazel + h20..?


----------



## MariposaMami (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellebee* 
how wet are folks soaking the pads that are going into the freezer? Just witch hazel or witch hazel + h20..?

Hmm, wondering about this too! Plus I don't know why, but the thought of something cold down there makes me shiver, but everyone raves about it!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

You can also make pads similar to the premoisened ones. Buy some of the all cotton makeup remover pads put them in a ziploc baggie and pour on the witch hazel.
If you have Witch hazel the herb bark boil it up and let steep then add to cloths or a sitzbath,


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
You can also make pads similar to the premoisened ones. Buy some of the all cotton makeup remover pads put them in a ziploc baggie and pour on the witch hazel.

yep that's what I do and then I chill them in the fridge...after I don't need that much attention I just keep a bottle in the bathroom and moisten some tp paper with it. And I use witch hazel at every bathroom visit. For the whole area down area.







At 6 weeks PP I still will occasionally. It's a great skin toner too. And can take the sting out of a mosquito bite as my kids know.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambivalent Dreams* 
Did you use cloth pads or disposables or does it matter?

I used unbleached disposables, the extra long kind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellebee* 
how wet are folks soaking the pads that are going into the freezer? Just witch hazel or witch hazel + h20..?

I just poured it on until most of the pad was saturated, put it in a baggie, and tossed it in the freezer. I had a tear that required stitches and some fairly painful skidmarks and those pads gave me much relief in the first week or so. After that I found I didn't need them anymore.

Also, if you don't have one, get a peri bottle. Way less horrifying than wiping after a birth!


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peainthepod* 
.

Also, if you don't have one, get a peri bottle. Way less horrifying than wiping after a birth!

yeah that ^^


----------

